# Keeping out water



## cheesegator (Nov 14, 2008)

What is a good way to keep water out of my backyard, it is on a downward slope and when it rains all the water heads to my house to chill and flooded the other side of my house the other day.  I tried shoving random junk along the crack of the fence to stop it and opened the gate to let some out but I want to  divert it so it flows around the backyard as it goes downhill


----------



## Bushytails (Nov 14, 2008)

A dirt berm, sandbags, a drainage ditch, a ditch with drainage pipe and filled with gravel, or a bit of landscaping, depending on what would work best...

--Bushytails


----------



## slappy (Nov 25, 2008)

Where can I get some sandbags that won't rip apart at?


----------



## Bushytails (Nov 25, 2008)

Your local hardware, feed, or building supplies store would be a good place to start.

--Bushytails


----------



## springer (Mar 30, 2009)

Can I use old bbq pit ashes to line my fence to stop water from coming in?  Doesn't that make a concrete like mush?


----------

